# 'Williams' Coating



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

So, I finally ditched the ST and got a Nissan X Trail, there was a small paint defect which they are currently rectifying. As a sweetener (?) for their bad, they are going to apply their Williams coating FOC. This is Motorpoint, by the way. The coating was offered as an extra at purchase for about £400, which I declined. FOC is a better price!
So, does anyone know anything about this product? They say it has been developed in conjunction with the Williams F1 racing team, ( I know, alarm bells!) I guess it's just an updated Supaguard kinda deal, and if it turns out pants, I'll remove it, just curious for any info that may be out there.
TIA


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it will be the waterless wash coating, it's about £5 a bottle on shopping channels, i've got it on my motorhome, it's actually ok for me but not everyone's cup of tea!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

More likely to be the ceramic coat protection http://www.williamscarproducts.com/ceramic-coat/


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Shiny said:


> More likely to be the ceramic coat protection http://www.williamscarproducts.com/ceramic-coat/


Seems 'bout right, need to see what I make of it, when I get it back. If it is this, what's the general opinion of the good DW' ers?


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

It's the williams ceramic-coat, i apply it quite often for main dealers, the coating is good when applied correctly, cars i have applied this coating to still maintain great protection, my goto ceramic coating would be carpro cquartz or finest


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

I just bought a car from Motorpoint and the Williams coating the offer is the synthetic version not the ceramic version. I didn't go for it, I bought some Gtechniq C1 instead.
I guess as with most coatings, if you wash the car with the recommended shampoo it will last longer.

Good luck with the Williams coating. Free makes it 10 times better than any other coating


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, they've returned the car, looking good. They, (whoever applied the coating) affixed a little sticker saying synthetic coating. As said, free was the selling point, but, it does look smart, we'll just need to see how it goes.
Lots of new stuff, EZ, coming, so just waiting for the weather now.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Similar to many other coatings. All in the prep work, which the dealer won't do..


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

as Dooka said, doubt the car will be panel wiped along with many other important steps so the coating won't last long in most cases!


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm thoroughly convinced, am sure they wont have put the prep in, wont have done half the work even I would do, let alone a pro who's being paid. The thing is though, it had to go in for a little touch up, and by way of apology, they have done this for free, so, working on free being the best price; I'm pretty much happy. 
The result may not last as long, may not be up to pro standard, but, well, I wont mention the price again.


----------



## AndyW.inuk (Jun 15, 2017)

So, how's it holding up / what's the verdict 18 months on? ;-)


----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

We just bough a car from motor depot and they offer this, basically anything they do apply will be sealing in all the swirls and scratches they have induced when they poorly prep the cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

AndyW.inuk said:


> So, how's it holding up / what's the verdict 18 months on? ;-)


It's only designed to protect against UVB, it isn't a proper ceramic coating as such and to be honest, it's a waste of time unless you are the 'wash the car on a sunday with a sponge type'.

Avoid.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Dealers don't routinely give away £400 worth of anything unless a) there is far more than £400 profit in it for them or b) the £400 worth of stuff is not really worth anything like the £400 they say it is. In this instance, I'd go with the second explanation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyW.inuk (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok thanks guys......shame nobody with actual experience of the product to comment. As has been pointed out this treatment is unlikely to make much difference to the actual quality of the paint finish.....that's down to what you start with and any preparation work.

Well we had the free ceramic treatment on our just purchased Ford Focus TX (Dealer had reached his bottom price, I was still haggling and so the Williams coating was offered) - no swirls or other flaws in the paint (not sure how much that's down to prep and/or actual condition of paint pre wash and 'detailing'), perfect....after rain last night I've never seen water 'bubble' (for want of a better description - you know what I mean....ha, just came to me....bead!) so distinctly on a car paint surface whatever polishing, waxing or other treatment I've prepared any of my previous cars with.

If it says ceramic on the tin surely it has to be ceramic by virtue of trade descriptions legislation? Williams also offer a 'Synthetic' treatment so kinda lends credence to one being 'ceramic' and t'other not? On the ceramic coating, the Uk distributor states....

"_Ceramic Coat bonds with the pores in the paintwork to form an extremely durable, crystal clear finish that needs no maintenance except washing.
It resists UV light, cold, frost, acid rain, exhaust fumes, bird lime (provided it is removed within 21 days) and solvents._"

Full info for anyone interested:
http://www.autoprotect.co.uk/docs/Williams_Ceramic_Coat_Leaflet.pdf

....as I see it it's like giving a car a super polish that won't have to be done again for years (5 year warranty) - we'll see!

A little bonus....you get...










......the products are on the garage shelf and the 'semi rigid' case










....is in the boot after a change of use


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I spoke to the supplying dealer when i noticed a minor scratch on the wing mirror, the exact words used were
"Oh, it only protects against UVB, it doesn't protect against scratches sir"

That to me suggests it is NOT ceramic protection a la Gtehcniq, it is more silicone sealant to me. I have to say, i am not overly impressed with it's performance after 15k miles.

I might be a bad test subject as the dealer that supplied the car were a bunch of incompetents and i doubt they applied it properly, they couldn't do anything else properly that's for sure.


----------



## AndyW.inuk (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for feedback........surely any non visible coating (i.e. super thin) won't protect against 'scratching'?...reduce 'swirls' and the likes from cleaning maybe?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

muzzer said:


> I spoke to the supplying dealer when i noticed a minor scratch on the wing mirror, the exact words used were
> "Oh, it only protects against UVB, it doesn't protect against scratches sir"
> 
> That to me suggests it is NOT ceramic protection a la Gtehcniq, it is more silicone sealant to me. I have to say, i am not overly impressed with it's performance after 15k miles.
> ...


Ceramic coatings offer very little protection against scratches 

They may offer some protection against marring and swirls .


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Mcpx said:


> Dealers don't routinely give away £400 worth of anything unless a) there is far more than £400 profit in it for them or b) the £400 worth of stuff is not really worth anything like the £400 they say it is. In this instance, I'd go with the second explanation.


The package of what they are selling e.g. Supagard can be bought for £30 and sold to hapless motorists for up to £500. :doublesho

If I sound like a broken record then do forgive me but these lifetime protection deals from dealers are very rarely worth what you pay for them or the liftime or 5 year guarantee etc. Corners are cut as far as vehicle prep, application so its very rarely worth it.

Save the £400 or £500 and get the car professionally detailed i would say.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Have been to a dealer today and was offered the Williams Synthetic Coating for £189 with a lifetime guarantee. Conversation went something like 

‘so what do you do for a living then?’

‘I detail cars’

‘Oh, so you won’t want that then?’

‘yep’


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

cargainz said:


> The package of what they are selling e.g. Supagard can be bought for £30 and sold to hapless motorists for up to £500. :doublesho
> 
> If I sound like a broken record then do forgive me but these lifetime protection deals from dealers are very rarely worth what you pay for them or the liftime or 5 year guarantee etc. Corners are cut as far as vehicle prep, application so its very rarely worth it.
> 
> Save the £400 or £500 and get the car professionally detailed i would say.


They may not indeed give super protection, I had superguard on a new audi almost a couple of decades ago it was ok but not up to detailing standards.

However when I spilt Indian curry from a leaky bag on the light grey passenger car mat and carpet below I had all the carpets replaced FOC. as the protection to the interior was part of the package, I had these replaced just before part exchanging for a new merc, so I guess the package cost me very little as the car interior was nice and new with no curry stain and no doubt would have affected the px value.


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

Mcpx said:


> Have been to a dealer today and was offered the Williams Synthetic Coating for £189 with a lifetime guarantee. Conversation went something like
> 
> 'so what do you do for a living then?'
> 
> ...


Bahhahahh brilliant :lol:


----------

